# Paphiopedilum jackii ‘Zephyrus Jade’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2020)

Awarded on March 7th, 2020 with 78 points at the Toronto monthly judging. 

Described as apple green with NS 10.4 x 9.1 cm. Plant grown and exhibited by Zephyrus Orchids. In 4 inch pot. 

Not considered the alba form (officially called virescence if true alba) because of the minute dark spots on petal base. Maybe semi-virescence. Virescence because it’s green and not white alba. 

Stunning in real life. 

Good way to distract from all that’s going on in the world. 

I have four smaller ones of the siblings. Hope they bloom as nice in the future.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 18, 2020)

That is exceptional!
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2020)

Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice. Commands your attention! Duck


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 18, 2020)

beautiful clone, Leslie. Congrats on the award!


----------



## Hien (Mar 18, 2020)

your post brings back memory.
Zephyrus Orchids has reputation of always having top notch plants, I remember years ago, at one of the NYC International orchid shows, i am not sure whether it was at World trade Center Winter Garden (pre 9-11) or at Rockefeller Center (post 9-11) Zephyrus brought many outstanding plants, but there were one stood out from the rest , I forgot what it was, must be either a paph or phrag , perhaps alba, in flower, I kind of in awe at the price (I was a novice at the time, and at that point I still collect the common things like harlequin phals from Taiwan, Yamamoto dendrobiums, colmanara wildcat clones etc, looking back, they are kind of run of the mill that novices ooh and aah for.. I am not even sure that slipper orchids are really orchids)
Any way, I was making a round of different stalls , then hearing some commotion, so I made a return to where the noise was, and overheard that someone lifted the precious plant in just a split of a second that Zephyrus staff members looked away from it .
I felt so bad for them, imagine losing a rare and expensive plant .
Somehow, if I remember right, one of them (I think he was the owner) sworn that he will never bring a rare plant to New York again .
Perhaps some slippertalk members or sellers who were at that show might remember this event as well ?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> beautiful clone, Leslie. Congrats on the award!


Thanks Tom. It’s not my plant unfortunately. It still belongs to Zephyrus (John D.). I had asked him if I could post here and he agreed.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2020)

Hien said:


> your post brings back memory.
> Zephyrus Orchids has reputation of always having top notch plants, I remember years ago, at one of the NYC International orchid shows, i am not sure whether it was at World trade Center Winter Garden (pre 9-11) or at Rockefeller Center (post 9-11) Zephyrus brought many outstanding plants, but there were one stood out from the rest , I forgot what it was, must be either a paph or phrag , perhaps alba, in flower, I kind of in awe at the price (I was a novice at the time, and at that point I still collect the common things like harlequin phals from Taiwan, Yamamoto dendrobiums, colmanara wildcat clones etc, looking back, they are kind of run of the mill that novices ooh and aah for.. I am not even sure that slipper orchids are really orchids)
> Any way, I was making a round of different stalls , then hearing some commotion, so I made a return to where the noise was, and overheard that someone lifted the precious plant in just a split of a second that Zephyrus staff members looked away from it .
> I felt so bad for them, imagine losing a rare and expensive plant .
> ...


Hien, not sure about this event but I can inquire. It really is awful that this happened. And keeps on happening to this day. 

In fact last year one of our show paph (Julius) was stolen right under our noses from the display during tear down. Terrible! 

That’s why I don’t put precious plants in orchid shows anymore.


----------



## Hien (Mar 19, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hien, not sure about this event but I can inquire. It really is awful that this happened. And keeps on happening to this day.
> 
> In fact last year one of our show paph (Julius) was stolen right under our noses from the display during tear down. Terrible!
> 
> That’s why I don’t put precious plants in orchid shows anymore.


 Yes, do inquire , for some reason I remember it was Zephyrus orchids who was the victim, and if did happen to them, they would remember .
I was surprised that someone would do that, so blatant in a public place with so many peoples, imagine get caught in front of a big crowd, and even not getting caught, how could anyone enjoy the plant that he/she steals , because every time the person look at the plant , all it reminds is he/she committed an awful act.


----------



## Don I (Mar 19, 2020)

Congratulations to Zephyrus. I might be wrong but it seems more hairy thant the type.
Don


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 20, 2020)

Hien, I just confirmed with Zephyrus that it was a sukhakulii album that was taken from the Rockefeller Show. That’s such a bad karma for the person who took it.


----------



## Hien (Mar 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hien, I just confirmed with Zephyrus that it was a sukhakulii album that was taken from the Rockefeller Show. That’s such a bad karma for the person who took it.


 Today, a sukhakulii album is not expensive at all , just average price that anyone can afford easily , but years ago it must be quite pricey , or perhaps that particular clone is exceptional in some way. For some reason I remember either the price is very high , or it was not even for sale, just an exhibition plant .


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 23, 2020)

Beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 23, 2020)

Hien said:


> Today, a sukhakulii album is not expensive at all , just average price that anyone can afford easily , but years ago it must be quite pricey , or perhaps that particular clone is exceptional in some way. For some reason I remember either the price is very high , or it was not even for sale, just an exhibition plant .


These are available quite readily these days as seedlings but a good cultivar of nice form and colour still commands a high price. I saw one in Japan that was easily $500-1000 USD.


----------



## KateL (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2021)

I’m excited to report that I have secured a division of this plant from John. So exciting!!! 

The plant is bigger than the other two unbloomed siblings I have from him.





First pic is the division. Second pic is the three together. Third pic is the two unbloomed siblings.

Maybe they might all bloom together this year?


----------



## musa (May 1, 2021)

Wonderful, I'm already curious!
_The tree have a slightly different colour intensity of their leaves. Is it reasonable to use that to predict the appearence of the flowers? Or has this just happened by chance or different conditions?_


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2021)

musa said:


> Wonderful, I'm already curious!
> _The tree have a slightly different colour intensity of their leaves. Is it reasonable to use that to predict the appearence of the flowers? Or has this just happened by chance or different conditions?_


The 3 are siblings from the same flask. The new one was growing in GH and the other 2 have been under lights almost a year. 

I think the leaf markings are the natural variation of each plant, which will get darker in lower light (and vice versa).


----------



## musa (May 2, 2021)

Thanks Leslie, for the info!


----------

